# Upgrading the PS3 Hardrive YOURSELF ?



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone done it ?

great link here 
http://uk.gamespot.com/features/6176090/index.html

links to new hardrives

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/139226

http://www.oyyy.co.uk/product.php/3...ata150-notebook-hard-drive?CAWELAID=242986921

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....185380&cguid=b523868011d0a0e201f368e3ff30de3e


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

It's a piece of proverbial mate, even Graham at Custom Detailers managed to do it :lol:


----------

